# Problem with ftp



## hiteshthappa (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi all

I am running Cent OS on my office desktop machine. I had to transfer some files to other machine but my ftp was disabled so i enabled it first and asked my colleague to do ftp.
Although he got the ftp prompt but this is what he sees on working there......

[_[email protected] ~]# ftp 192.168.20.35
Connected to 192.168.20.35.
220 (vsFTPd 2.0.1)
530 Please login with USER and PASS.
530 Please login with USER and PASS.
KERBEROS_V4 rejected as an authentication type
Name (192.168.20.35:root): root
331 Please specify the password.
Password:
230 Login successful.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
ftp>
ftp>
ftp> ls -l
227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,20,35,113,7)
ftp: connect: No route to host
ftp> cd /home/sipl
250 Directory successfully changed.
ftp> ls -l
227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,20,35,203,71)
ftp: connect: No route to host
ftp>_


where as this directory has the contents.........


I need to transfer these file urgently plz help....


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

You may want to make sure that port 21 is not being blocked by the firewall. You should be able to do a :

$ su
# /sbin/iptables -L 

to get a list of allowed or denied connections.


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry, you probably want to make sure port 20 is not being blocked. As 21 is the ftp Control port and 20 is the ftp Data port.


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

Also if your colleague's ftp client is running on XP or the like, make sure that ftp is not being firewalled.


----------



## hiteshthappa (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi 
Thanks for ur replies but a new problem has started, now when i do ftp this happens
_
ftp 0
Connected to 0.
220 sipl2035 FTP server (Version 5.60) ready.
334 Using authentication type GSSAPI; ADAT must follow
GSSAPI accepted as authentication type
GSSAPI error major: Miscellaneous failure
GSSAPI error minor: No credentials cache found
GSSAPI error: initializing context
GSSAPI authentication failed
334 Using authentication type KERBEROS_V4; ADAT must follow
KERBEROS_V4 accepted as authentication type
Kerberos V4 krb_mk_req failed: You have no tickets cached
Name (0:root): root
530 Must perform authentication before identifying USER.
Login failed.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
ftp>_


Need help on this ASAP....
thanks 
hitesh


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

See if you have sftp instead of ftp. sftp uses the secure shell interface. By default ssh and the sshd is always running. The sftp interface is exactly like ftp, but doesn't use ports 20 and 21. 

Hope this helps.


----------

